# Fishing around Colonial Beach VA?



## jones112b (May 24, 2013)

My Dad and I have fished around Colonial Beach with not much luck we have been to the power plant and down to the mouth of the Wiccomico any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Bigred191 (Jun 13, 2013)

I used to catch croakers around the power plant and points between the bridge and colonial beach, but lately its hit or miss. I would be curious to know where the keepers went. I caught some nice cats in the channel by the bridge last year.


----------



## cescommguy (Jul 1, 2011)

Finally had a good night fishing at Colonial Beach. Was at the town pier from 7:30 pm until about 2:30 am last night. Croaker bite was steady basically the whole night. Kept 15 or so in the 12-16" range for myself and probably gave away 15-20 smaller ones 9-12". No rockfish and no puppy drum but hopefully they'll be coming soon.


----------



## gonefishin703 (Jul 12, 2011)

I fished the pier friday and saturday from noon till 10pm and we caught several croaker but nothing over 6 inches.. I find it hard to belive you caught them up to 16in. Id like to see pictures?? Also good luck on the puppy drum, two were caught 2 weeks ago and havent seen any since


----------



## cescommguy (Jul 1, 2011)

Don't normally bother to take pics of croakers so I started cleaning this morning. The two largest which were 15 and 16 inches are already fileted and Ziploced. Here's a picture of a couple of the ones I have left to finish this afternoon. They are both right around 12". Daytime at that pier has just about always been a complete bust for me. There was a slow steady bite from the time I arrived until approximately 11 pm. Then the bigger fish were hitting until approximately 1:30. Then the bite died.


----------



## gonefishin703 (Jul 12, 2011)

Nice, thats how it is down there. Daytime sucks and produces hardly any fish its late evening that is best and it seems the start of outgoing tide turns em on


----------

